# Sunset Fishermens Resort Playa Del Carmen Feb. 15-22



## jules54 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sunset Fishermens Resort and Spa
Oceanfront Resort in Playacar-Playa Del Carmen, MX
Small boutique resort less then 100 rooms, unique very walkable to town of Playa Del Carmen 15 min slow pace. very secure resort located in a private gated community, but still OCEANFRONT!!
NO CAR NEEDED

studio unit sleeps 4
Feb. 15-22(sat-sat)
7 nites studio unit approx. 700 sq. ft.
All studios are oceanview
Option all-inclusive 
Maps of area available online

I own several different contracts at this resort. I always book prime weeks and this year I have several units booked for 
Feb. 15-22
Both studio sleeps 4 and two-bedroom units sleep 8-10
Feb. 22-Mar 1
Studio and Two bedroom units

All clients I have rented this resort to always want to come back and stay here for much less than a hotel in the same area or staying out of town on the corridor.

Text or call me with questions
Julie
402-432-6706


----------



## jules54 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Fabulous Resort*

Bump this to top


----------



## jules54 (Jan 13, 2014)

bump to top


----------



## jules54 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Playa Del Carmen*

Still have a studio left for Feb. 15-22


----------

